# Relíquias florestais: restos de laurissilva em Portugal Continental



## frederico (15 Jul 2010 às 15:56)

Ouvi falar que na região Centro perto de Tomar há uma zona com vestígios de laurissilva (um bosquete de loureiro bem desenvolvido). 

Penso que há outras zonas do país com vestígios, na serra de Monchique, Sintra ou Caramulo.

Não há muita informação sobre o tema. Gostaria de saber se alguém tem conhecimento sobre a presença de restos da floresta laurissilva em Portugal Continental, e os locais onde ainda ocorre.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Jul 2010 às 17:30)

Relativamente a esse assunto apenas te referes ao nome de Floresta Laurissilva pelos loureiros certo? Não te referes em nada a laurissilva da Madeira... 

Porque os climas são diferentes e é difícil ter-se formado uma floresta desse género no continente. Tudo indica que sempre fez mais frio e que não tivemos um clima tropical por cá.
Algumas zonas com esse tipo de vegetação é perfeitamente possível. Mas não uma floresta.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jul 2010 às 18:46)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Relativamente a esse assunto apenas te referes ao nome de Floresta Laurissilva pelos loureiros certo? Não te referes em nada a laurissilva da Madeira...
> 
> Porque os climas são diferentes e é difícil ter-se formado uma floresta desse género no continente. Tudo indica que sempre fez mais frio e que não tivemos um clima tropical por cá.
> Algumas zonas com esse tipo de vegetação é perfeitamente possível. Mas não uma floresta.



Sem te querer tirar a razão, temos de admitir algumas excepções. Existem em Portugal continental, árvores e plantas que não foram introduzidas, contudo perduraram noutras eras no passado, de clima mais quente e humido.

Das plantas, falo por exemplo dos fetos que muito embora prefiram clima quente, humido e sombrio, próprio dos trópicos, adaptaram-se muito bem, um pouco pelo mundo fora sujeitos a climas adverssos.

Das árvores quero citar o Teixo "Taxus bacatta", existente nas ilhas mas também nas terras de altitude média-alta em Portugal continental, embora sejam sensíveis à geada. De notar a sua presença, agora mais rara, na serra da estrela, e mesmo no Teixoso (freguesia anexa da covilhã) cuja árvore deu origem ao seu nome! O teixo é uma árvore centenária, tóxica, de bagas comestíveis (as aves são o vector necessário para que nasçam Teixos), e espantem-se que existem teixos por cá desde o Jurassico!! É verdade.. Nessa era, o continente estaria geograficamente mais junto aos trópicos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Jul 2010 às 19:37)

Sim claro. Mas o mais certo é que vegetação como os teixos ter deixado de existir cá durante as eras glaciares e ter voltado a ser introduzido pelos pássaros. Isto pelo motivo de serem sensíveis ao frio e Portugal nessa época teve glaciares, o que indica que estávamos muito expostos ao frio.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jul 2010 às 21:47)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Sim claro. Mas o mais certo é que vegetação como os teixos ter deixado de existir cá durante as eras glaciares e ter voltado a ser introduzido pelos pássaros. Isto pelo motivo de serem sensíveis ao frio e Portugal nessa época teve glaciares, o que indica que estávamos muito expostos ao frio.



Só há uma forma de nascerem Teixos, que é as suas bagas serem ingeridas pelas aves, que depois seguem o seu curso natural..  Existem Teixos em Castelo Branco, mas plantados, vi há uns meses na tv, um teixo algures em trás-os-montes com 700anos de idade, e já encontrei Teixos na serra da estrela no Teixoso (que deve o nome aos romanos devido a esta árvore surgir na região) e também encontrei no poço do inferno. Já li algures que salvoerro no Geres também existe. A razão de haverem poucos neste momento, quase em vias de extinção em Portugal, deve-se precisamente ao facto de ser uma árvore que à excepção das suas bagas é 100% tóxica e mortal se ingerida por conter um alcaloide venenoso. Por essa razão, a árvore foi sendo eliminada, sendo substituída por outras no passado: pinheiro, castanheiro, etc.. É uma árvore de crescimento lento, digamos que só passados 10anos nos começamos a aperceber do seu porte de árvore e não de arbusto, devido às suas ramificações e crescimento lento. Mas trata-se de um sobrevivente do Jurassico que ainda persiste por cá!


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2010 às 22:41)

Paulo H disse:


> Só há uma forma de nascerem Teixos, que é as suas bagas serem ingeridas pelas aves, que depois seguem o seu curso natural..  Existem Teixos em Castelo Branco, mas plantados, vi há uns meses na tv, um teixo algures em trás-os-montes com 700anos de idade, e já encontrei Teixos na serra da estrela no Teixoso (que deve o nome aos romanos devido a esta árvore surgir na região) e também encontrei no poço do inferno. Já li algures que salvoerro no Geres também existe. A razão de haverem poucos neste momento, quase em vias de extinção em Portugal, deve-se precisamente ao facto de ser uma árvore que à excepção das suas bagas é 100% tóxica e mortal se ingerida por conter um alcaloide venenoso. Por essa razão, a árvore foi sendo eliminada, sendo substituída por outras no passado: pinheiro, castanheiro, etc.. É uma árvore de crescimento lento, digamos que só passados 10anos nos começamos a aperceber do seu porte de árvore e não de arbusto, devido às suas ramificações e crescimento lento. Mas trata-se de um sobrevivente do Jurassico que ainda persiste por cá!



E para haver semente é preciso uma árvore macho e uma árvore fêmea


----------



## duero (18 Jul 2010 às 21:08)

En ASTURIAS sao moito común os teixos a beira das igrejas e dos cementerios. E como o cipres (crupessus sempervivens) na área mediterránea. 
En Asturias ha censos de mas de 300 teixos a beira das igrejas. Algúns atinguen 20 metros e mais de 1000 anos.

Tudos eles oficialmente sao protegidos, mais acontece en ocasioes que a propia administraçao nao cumple a lei.

*Destruyen varios tejos centenarios por las obras de una carretera en Asturias*

Actualizado domingo 30/03/2008 04:47 (CET) PEDRO CÁCERES
MADRID.- La reforma de la carretera AS-22 entre las localidades asturianas de Vegadeo y Boal ha causado la polémica en Asturias. En la aldea de Rozadas, los vecinos han protestado debido a que *unos 20 tejos han sido talados y arrojados al vertedero y algunos ejemplares centenarios trasplantados de mala manera y sin esperanza de que vuelvan a arraigar.*

La Asociación de Amigos del Tejo denuncia que la Consejería de Medio Ambiente no ha actuado a tiempo para evitar los daños causados por una obra promovida por la Consejería de Transportes del Gobierno asturiano, y todo ello a pesar de que el tejo está catalogado como Especie de Interés Especial en Asturias. Es un árbol escaso en la naturaleza, que nunca forma bosques y que aparece sólo de forma aislada en su estado silvestre. Al mismo tiempo, el tejo tiene un enorme valor en la cultura cantábrica y es una especie muy ligada al hombre. *Los tejos tenían un carácter ritual y mágico desde antes de la época cristiana. Más tarde, se han sembrado en los cementerios y como árbol totémico junto a las casas de los pueblos.*

Un decreto de 2001 prohíbe cualquier manipulación sobre los tejos. Cuando el Gobierno asturiano aprobó las obras de la carretera en 2001 obligó a realizar un informe de impacto ambiental. Este informe incluía la necesidad de respetar todos los tejos posibles y de trasplantar aquellos que tuvieran que ser movidos.


*Además, se ha abierto otro expediente para conocer el origen de una veintena de tejos que aparecieron directamente cortados y arrojados a un vertedero ilegal junto a Rozadas.* Un vertedero que fue localizado gracias a la denuncia que la Asociación de Amigos del Tejo presentó ante el Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza de la Guardia Civil y ante la consejería.


*Rozadas es una de las aldeas de Asturias con mayor número de tejos, unos 500 en su entorno, lo que supone un hecho singular. Se han sembrado tradicionalmente para proteger las casas del viento sur y se han transmitido de generación en generación como un gran valor asociado a la familia. *

La Asociación de Amigos del Tejo cree que la *insensibilidad de la Administración ha permitido un atentado contra un conjunto histórico y antropológico de gran valor.* Se ha destruido un activo cultural por una carretera nueva que parte el pueblo por la mitad y destruye el mismo paisaje que se quiere promocionar turísticamente, denuncian los ecologistas.

Los vecinos del lugar fueron los primeros en oponerse a la obra. Benito, el propietario de prado en el que se encontraban los dos tejos  luchó hasta el último momento para salvar sus árboles. "Haber movido la carretera 90 centímetros los hubiera salvado", afirman desde la asociación.


----------



## duero (18 Jul 2010 às 21:32)

TEJOS DE TOSANDE (NORTE DE PALENCIA, CORDILLERA CANTÁBRICA) AQUI MORA EL URSO.


TEJEDAL DE LA SIERRA DEL SUEVE (ASTURIAS) MAYOR TEJEDAL DE EUROPA, 8000 TEJOS CENTENARIOS, CASI 200 HECTAREAS.


----------



## duero (18 Jul 2010 às 21:46)

*TEJEDAS MUY CERCA DE PORTUGAL.*

Muy cerca de Portugal y protegida tenemos el bosque de TEJEDELO, *con 100 tejos de mas de 1000 años de edad. *

Se encuentra en el pueblo de *REQUEJO DE SANABRIA*, tal vez DAN Y VETERANO lo conozcan, el bosque está cerca de la antigua estación de ferrocarril y por el monte *está a 5 kms de la frontera y a 7 kms del BARRAGEM DE SERRA SERRADA*, en MONTESINHO.

Los tejos se encuentran mezclados con rebollos (Q. pyrenaica) y abedules (betula).


----------



## duero (18 Jul 2010 às 21:57)

MAS TEJEDAS CERCA DE PORTUGAL

Una tejeda de mas de 300 tejos muy centenarios, en CARBALLEDA DE VALDEORRAS, al NORESTE de la provincia de ORENSE, en PEÑA TREVINCA (en la parte gallega) a 50/60 kms de la frontera.

Mezclado con avellano (corylus avellana), serbal (sorbus) y fresno (fraxinus). 


Tanto el anterior como este se encuentran en zonas donde Dan y Veterano hacen las caminhadas, y el anterior muy cerca de la frontera.


----------



## duero (18 Jul 2010 às 23:04)

Paulo H disse:


> Só há uma forma de nascerem Teixos, que é as suas bagas serem ingeridas pelas aves, que depois seguem o seu curso natural..  Existem Teixos em Castelo Branco, mas plantados, vi há uns meses na tv, um teixo algures em trás-os-montes com 700anos de idade, e já encontrei Teixos na serra da estrela no Teixoso (que deve o nome aos romanos devido a esta árvore surgir na região) e também encontrei no poço do inferno. Já li algures que salvoerro no Geres também existe. *A razão de haverem poucos neste momento, quase em vias de extinção em Portugal, deve-se precisamente ao facto de ser uma árvore que à excepção das suas bagas é 100% tóxica e mortal *se ingerida por conter um alcaloide venenoso. Por essa razão, a árvore foi sendo eliminada, sendo substituída por outras no passado: pinheiro, castanheiro, etc.. É uma árvore de crescimento lento, digamos que só passados 10anos nos começamos a aperceber do seu porte de árvore e não de arbusto, devido às suas ramificações e crescimento lento. Mas trata-se de um sobrevivente do Jurassico que ainda persiste por cá!



*A razão de haverem poucos neste momento, quase em vias de extinção em Portugal, deve-se precisamente ao facto de ser uma árvore que à excepção das suas bagas é 100% tóxica e mortal *

Mesmo o nome de teixo, (do latín taxus), quer dizer eso......TÓXICO.


----------



## duero (18 Jul 2010 às 23:10)

Os motivos do que os teixos fiquen perto das igrejas en Asturias, e por que pra os ASTURES a árvore era sagrada, e eles sempre levabam ramas de frutos do teixo as guerras contra os romanos, por si perder e caer presos nao ficar escravos, e melhor comer o teixo. Por iso era arvore sagrada. 

Os teixos que fican perto das igrejas moitos sao ainda mais antiguos que as igrejas, pois eran árvores sagradas e o cristianismo moitas veces tomara os locais sagrados e fizeram igrejas. Mais esas igrejas, moitas fican en locais que ja foram sagrados pra os astures, e por iso o teixo é mais antiguo que a igreja.

Mais a costume fizera que despois, cando fazian a igreja plataran un teixo perto de ela.

É por iso que en Asturias ha mais de 300 teixos a beira das igrejas, e os vizinhos facian os concelhos baixo o teixo.

Hoje os vizinhos ainda procuran cuidar dos teixos, mais a administraçao, que tinha obligaçao de protejer, é a primeira a estragar-los.


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jul 2010 às 23:14)

duero disse:


> *A razão de haverem poucos neste momento, quase em vias de extinção em Portugal, deve-se precisamente ao facto de ser uma árvore que à excepção das suas bagas é 100% tóxica e mortal *
> 
> Mesmo o nome de teixo, (do latín taxus), quer dizer eso......TÓXICO.



Correcto, Duero!

Queria apenas corrigir um aspecto, segundo alguns autores, esta árvore se dissiminou pela eurasia, com origem no Jurassico e outros referem o período Terciário. Mesmo assim, teriam sido climas muito diferentes dos actuais!

Referi também que a árvore tem sido pouco apreciada por ser tóxica, mas esta árvore merece muito mais valor, além daquele que já referiste, pois alguns historiadores referem que a madeira do Teixo era muito usada na construção naval (época dos descobrimentos), afirmando mesmo alguns que a sua madeira era preferida em relação ao pau-brasil. Pode-se dizer que muitos Teixos foram dizimados para fazer face à necessidade de madeira na construção naval, embora também outras árvores tenham sido igualmente dizimadas!

Como seria o alentejo antes dos descobrimentos?


----------



## duero (18 Jul 2010 às 23:35)

Nao sei si fora para a construçao de naves, e moito posivel ja que é una madera resistente, moito mais que o pino.

O que si fora moito utilizado era para OS ARCOS. os arcos dos ingleses eran feitos somente con madera de teixo, e por iso na Gran Bretaña havia moitos teixedos, eran bosques reais, propiedade dos reis.

Mais no S.XIX con os fusis e escopetas ja no tinhan valor militar, e con o proceso de ENCLOUSURES, que fechaba os campos e privatizó as terras e bosque comunes os bosques de teixos practicamente desapareceram.

Hoje a maior teixedal da Europa fica en Asturias, nas montañas do SUEVE, alí ha un bosque de 8000 teixos, mais en perigro, pois introdujeran os gamos e sen o lobo os gamos e jabalis agora nao deixan crecer os pequenos teixos.

E preciso o lobo tornar ao SUEVE, para asin os animais herbivoros nao apanhen con todos os teixos novos que inician a crecer.


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 01:19)

Mais e posivel que Portugal poda ter moito teixos.

Na proxima caminhada de otonho Dan e Veterano, van ao Requejo de Sanabria, e de 100 teixos, fazendo estadistica 50 sao feminas.

Cada árvore pode ter 20.000 frutos, embora con apanhar mitade, eles apanhan 50x10.000= 500.000 frutos.

Despois apanhan unas galinhas e dan de comer os frutos, embora nascen o 60%, ja ten 300.000 pequenos teixos.  

MOITO POSIVEL MAIS QUE TUDOS OS TEIXOS QUE HOJE TEN PORTUGAL.

Ja poden facer un bosque de teixos. 

Con 1000 teixos ha. eles poden fazer un bosque de 300 ha. de teixos, o maior do pais. 

Entao eles tornan mais famosos que CR.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2010 às 10:44)

Em Portugal crescem alguns Teixos de forma espontânea, principalmente nas Serras do Gerês,  Estrela e em Trás-os-Montes mas é uma espécie em perigo devido ao reduzido numero de exemplares. 
Os pastores destruíam os Teixos porque os animais, principalmente cabras, morriam depois de ingerir folhas destas árvores...


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2010 às 15:48)

MSantos disse:


> Em Portugal crescem alguns Teixos de forma espontânea, principalmente nas Serras do Geres,  Estrela e em Trás-os-Montes mas é uma espécie em perigo devido ao reduzido numero de exemplares.
> Os pastores destruíam os Teixos porque os animais, principalmente cabras, morriam depois de ingerir folhas destas árvores...



No Gerês até existem florestas de teixos maduras e muito antigas.


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 16:39)

MSantos disse:


> Em Portugal crescem alguns Teixos de forma espontânea, principalmente nas Serras do Geres,  Estrela e em Trás-os-Montes mas é uma espécie em perigo devido ao reduzido numero de exemplares.
> Os pastores destruíam os Teixos porque os animais, principalmente cabras, morriam depois de ingerir folhas destas árvores...



A estupidez humana. Nao precisaban de cortar o teixo. Fora preciso cortar as ramas primeiras da árvore, ata os 2 o 3 metros. Duvido que as cabras foram a apanhar as ramas a 3 metros do chao.
Cortar as primeiras ramas (como faz con os frutais) fora suficiente.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jul 2010 às 19:25)

duero disse:


> A estupidez humana. Nao precisaban de cortar o teixo. Fora preciso cortar as ramas primeiras da árvore, ata os 2 o 3 metros. Duvido que as cabras foram a apanhar as ramas a 3 metros do chao.
> Cortar as primeiras ramas (como faz con os frutais) fora suficiente.



Sim, é mesmo estupidez humana, talvez daqueles falsos mitos rurais pensar que os animais morreram porque comeram ramas de Teixo.

Não digo que não tenha acontecido alguma vez, mas a verdade é que os animais têm algo que nós não temos: sentidos mais apurados e uma certa capacidade inacta ou parcialmente aprendida que lhes permite escolher/rejeitar certos alimentos. 

As cabras por exemplo, rejeitam muitas plantas venenosas, assim como cogumelos, simplesmente não os comem! Conseguem mesmo detectar certos cogumelos no subsolo, que escavam e ingerem, mas são tantos aqueles que são tóxicos e que nem lhes tocam.


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 02:26)

frederico disse:


> Ouvi falar que na região Centro perto de Tomar há uma zona com vestígios de laurissilva (um bosquete de loureiro bem desenvolvido).
> 
> Penso que há outras zonas do país com vestígios, na serra de Monchique, Sintra ou Caramulo.
> 
> Não há muita informação sobre o tema. Gostaria de saber se alguém tem conhecimento sobre a presença de restos da floresta laurissilva em Portugal Continental, e os locais onde ainda ocorre.



Sim, em Sintra existem restos de floresta laurissilva.
Eu já postei uns links sobre isso.


http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/7...SDOPNSC60P.pdf


http://mwmservices.net/adps/ADPS_Comunicado_03.html


Aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-em-portugal-3088-9.html


« A ocorrência de velhos indivíduos de samouco (Myrica faya), do pequeno Daphne laureola e dos fetos Davallia canariensis, Asplenium hemionitis, Dryopteris guanchica e Woodwardia radicans e a visível expansão do vinhático (Persea indica) e do til (Ocotea foetens), constituem indícios de sobrevivência de uma possível associação de carácter macaronésico.»

http://mwmservices.net/adps/ADPS_Comunicado_03.html

Aos quais eu adicionava as florestas com predominância de loureiros, onde também crescem medronheiros, madressilvas, azereiros e folhados, tudo plantas impossíveis de dissociar dos ambientes de laurissilva. Mas ainda não encontrei uma versão climácica desta floresta em Sintra, como nos Açores e Madeira.
O interessante é que em Sintra existem associações vegetais combinadas nativas e não apenas exemplos isolados.
Em Monchique não vi florestas de laurissilva, mas haverá ainda alguma coisa?


----------



## belem (21 Jul 2010 às 12:54)

duero disse:


> MAS TEJEDAS CERCA DE PORTUGAL
> 
> Una tejeda de mas de 300 tejos muy centenarios, en CARBALLEDA DE VALDEORRAS, al NORESTE de la provincia de ORENSE, en PEÑA TREVINCA (en la parte gallega) a 50/60 kms de la frontera.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado por essas informações interessantes e pelos excelentes vídeos de Tosande e Sierra del Sueve.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2010 às 13:43)

duero disse:


> A estupidez humana. Nao precisaban de cortar o teixo. Fora preciso cortar as ramas primeiras da árvore, ata os 2 o 3 metros. Duvido que as cabras foram a apanhar as ramas a 3 metros do chao.
> Cortar as primeiras ramas (como faz con os frutais) fora suficiente.



De facto é estupidez humana mas esta foi uma das causas para o desaparecimento do Taxus....


----------



## stormy (23 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

Aqui a Louriceira tem este nome pois o vale que aqui começa e estende-se por mais de 7km para norte era muito rico em florestas de loureiros, sobreiros, entre outros quercus, carrascos e tojos.
Toda essa vegetação foi destruida, excepto em vertentes mais ingremes, onde alguma se salvou....o clima dasta zona é fresco e humido, com fluxos abundantes de NW e inversões termicas no inverno, e a cota varia entre 150m, no final do vale, e os 330-400m  nos montes circundantes

Na serra de grandola, a uns 10km a E da Lagoa de st andré, e co um maximo de 330m, o clima ameno e humido permite o desenvolvimento de extensos montados, com alguns endemismos, como a pereira selvagem e uma especie de cipreste tipica do litoral alentejano.
Tambem ocorrem azinheiras entre varias herbaceas..


----------



## duero (23 Jul 2010 às 01:39)

MSantos disse:


> De facto é estupidez humana mas esta foi uma das causas para o desaparecimento do Taxus....



Mesmo eso acontencio en moitos locais da España, ainda mais, ha una serra no Sul do país que chamase, Sierra de Tejeda..........hoje acredito nao nenhum teixo.

Onde melhor sorte tiveran fora en ASTURIAS, onde as pessoas sempre tiveron coidado de eles. Para os Astures prerromanos era árvore sagrada, e moitas igrejas foram feitas onde eses teixos.

Ainda hoje os vezinhos coidan de eles, moitas ocasioes frente a administraçao.

Ha en ASTURIAS una "memoria colectiva" muy antigua, que ven de tempos antes dos romanos, e ainda é costume plantar un teixo cando se faz una igreja nos povos.

O TEIXO É PARTE DA CULTURA DA ASTURIAS.

Mesmo a Sierra del Sueve ten o maior teixedal da Europa con 8000 teixos en 150 ha.

De tudo esto eu tenho un dictamen

AS CULTURAS FAZEN A NATUREZA. O feito que Asturias ficara "longe" e nao fora moito romanizada, nin germanizada e moito menos arabizada, fora determinante na persistencia de coisas dos velhos pobos astures.

E agora eu pergunto

os animais domésticos da Asturias nao morreran cos teixos?
Sao as ovelhas e vacas e cabras da Asturias mais inteligentes que os de outras regioes?

Mais agora e a administraçao a que estraga os teixos, cortalos pra fazer estradas ou outras coisas.

Eu penso que as pesoas dos pobos sao mais inteligentes en moitas ocasioes que a administraçao.


----------



## Bergidum (23 Jul 2010 às 16:41)

No mes de março celebrouse em Ponferrada (León) o III congresso internacional do Teixo, ao que tuvem o pracer de assistir. Falou o representamte de Portugal, e dixo que ficaban unos 100 teixos na Serra da Estrela, varios miles em Peneda-Gêres e...3 !!!!!! na illa do Pico, em Açores.
Nao restan teixos silvestres nas serras de Tras os Montes (según eles...)

Duero, te pregunté por los teixos de fornela en el post de Ancares, por si quedan ejemplares en los bosques de la zona.


----------



## duero (27 Jul 2010 às 03:22)

BOSQUE DE TEJEDELO, CIRCULO AZUL, A 7 KMS DO BARRAGEM DE SERRA SERRADA, CIRCULO VERMELHO.


----------



## Bergidum (27 Jul 2010 às 09:36)

Um dos teixos do Tejedelo/Teixedelo, extraordinaria floresta num medio deforestado e moi frágil. O esceso de visitantes pode ser mao pra á súa conservaçao. Fíxose unha pista forestal ata o pé mesmo, polo que acude demasiada xente, e incluso recollemse exemplares novos, poñendo em perigo a rexeneración...


----------



## belem (28 Jul 2010 às 14:00)

frederico disse:


> Ouvi falar que na região Centro perto de Tomar há uma zona com vestígios de laurissilva (um bosquete de loureiro bem desenvolvido).
> 
> Penso que há outras zonas do país com vestígios, na serra de Monchique, Sintra ou Caramulo.
> 
> Não há muita informação sobre o tema. Gostaria de saber se alguém tem conhecimento sobre a presença de restos da floresta laurissilva em Portugal Continental, e os locais onde ainda ocorre.



Se tiveres mais alguma informação sobre esse bosquete de loureiro diz-me.
Florestas temperadas de carvalhos ou teixos, ainda se encontram algumas, agora florestas de laurissilva já é de uma raridade muito maior.


----------



## duero (28 Jul 2010 às 15:32)

belem disse:


> Se tiveres mais alguma informação sobre esse bosquete de loureiro diz-me.
> Florestas temperadas de carvalhos ou teixos, ainda se encontram algumas, agora florestas de laurissilva já é de uma raridade muito maior.



Si o loureiro é o Prunus lusitanica, pode ben ser certo. Eu acho que o prunus lusitanica é o menos "laurisilvico" da tuda a laurisilva. 
Como eu disse, ha prunus lusitanica en un área do meu val, onde as fotos do topic da Serra de Ancares, en esse val de montanha, mais nao onde as fotos.
Os Prunus lusitanica fican ao inicio do val a 800 metros de altitude mais en zona moito protegida dos frios. Penso que é a única especie "laurisilvica" que ainda temos no val, as outras nao existen, de seguro elas morreram cando o clima tornouse mais frio.

Acredito que de tudas as especies da laurislva o loureiro é o mais resistente ao frio e a condiçoes climáticas diferentes.


----------



## duero (28 Jul 2010 às 16:13)

Bergidum disse:


> Um dos teixos do Tejedelo/Teixedelo, extraordinaria floresta num medio deforestado e moi frágil. O esceso de visitantes pode ser mao pra á súa conservaçao. Fíxose unha pista forestal ata o pé mesmo, polo que acude demasiada xente, e incluso recollemse exemplares novos, poñendo em perigo a rexeneración...



Siempre he pensado que lugares tan únicos y exclusivos y de tan poco tamaño deben protegerse de manera extrema tomando una serie de medidas encaminadas a la protección, conservación y difusión:

-Alambres que prohiban el paso de todo tipo de ganado e incluso rumiantes salvajes como el corzo o el ciervo.

-Limitación del número de visitantes a una cuota diaria previa petición de permiso en organismo oficial (que puede ser el ayuntamiento).

-Recolección de semillas de esos ejemplares y reforestación de zonas adyacentes.

-Multas a quien en ese lugar protegido se le ocurra arrancar siquiera una rama.

Un ejemplar femenino de tejo puede tener unas 20.000 semillas perfectamente. Mediante un sistema de redecillas entre árboles en la época de otoño, recoger la mayor cantidad de ellas. Si suponemos que existen 50 ejemplares femeninos tendríamos 1 millón de semillas, con apañar la mitad es suficiente. 500.000 semillas. Se las damos a las gallinas y las recogemos.
Con que el 60% sea viable tenemos unos 300.000 árboles en potencia, plantados a una densidad de 1600 árboles por ha. (cada 10 años se hacen cortas y clareos) podemos reforestar unas 200 ha. al año, es decir unos 2 kms2 anualmente. 

-*Creación de un vivero en los pueblos donde en base a semillas y esquejes de esos árboles se pueda no solo producir árboles para la reforestación sino para la venta a privados.*

Esto último supondría muchos beneficiios, por una parte se conserva el bosque, se "crea" bosque por parte del ser humano, se logra crear un negocio en base a la venta de estos tejos de vivero, se crea algún puesto de trabajo en el pueblo (siquiera que sea uno ya es algo), se atiende la demanda de personas que queremos tejos sin temor a sanciones ni perjudicando ese bosque, se conciencia de esa manera a la población del valor del medio ambiente y de lo valioso de su protección (nada mejor que el hecho económico para concienciar a un pueblo). 

La solución de los viveros de especies protegidas en aquellos lugares que conservan enclaves exclusivos me parece necesaria pues son muchos los beneficios. 
Esto se puede hacer con los tejos en Sanabria, el pinus nigra, en Hoyocasero, o incluso los Prunus lusitanica en Fornela (sucede que esa especie al ser relicta fuera de los lugares muy protegidos de fondo de valle tendría dificil prosperar en cualquier otro lugar del valle, aunque se podría construir instalaciones que permitireran crecer al menos durante los primeros años esos loureiros). Luego vender esos loureiros a la adm. para reforestar en zonas adecuadas o a privados.

Con todo ello conservariamos también la riqueza genética pues las poblaciones aisladas suelen tener ciertas diferencias con respecto a las poblaciones grandes y continuas, como seguramente es posible suceda con la hayas del Sistema Central, o los pinus silvestris de Lillo.

Nos han colado en los parques de las ciudades un montón de coníferas que en algunos lugares es imposible que crezcan o se desarrollen medianamente. Me refiero a las piceas que encontramos en los parques de todas las ciudades.

¿No hubiera sido mejor plantar quejigos o rebollos? y si es por el valor ornametnal del abeto ¿no hubiera sido mejor plantar pinsapos, que resisten mucho mejor los calores del verano y desde luego precisan menos agua que esas piceas del norte que hoy vemos hasta en ciudades andaluzas?

No se cuanto habran sacado los viveros por todas esas piceas vendidas a los aytos. de las ciudades, pero bien podría hacerse con el pinsapo, incluso vendiendolo a otros países. 
Mismamente hoy día el área de mayor potencial para la plantación y el desarrollo de pinsapos se encuentra en PORTUGAL.

La creación de una red de viveros en pueblos de especies propias del lugar me parece mas que necesario.
Incluso tenemos flores de montaña únicas y exclusivas que se comercializan en Gran Bretaña, yo mismo recuerdo en una de esas ferias de horticultura en Gran Bretaña (ferias enormes), que se comercializaba una flor de los Pirineos, una especie que crece solo en los Pirineos, y allí estaba, comercializandose las semillas y pequeñas plantas sacadas de viveros ingleses.

Sigo pensando que nos falta cultura y visión. Los británicos han logrado la difusión de especies de medio mundo por medio mundo ganando dinero.
Los holandeses hicieron del TULIPAN una de sus mayores fuentes de riqueza en el pasado y sin tener un solo endemismo en su pais (las especies holandesas las encuentras desde el Pais Vasco a Galicia a cota media). Hoy día Holanda tiene la mayor bolsa de valores "floristica" del mundo.

Nosotros con tantos endemismos y contando con las mismas especies que encontramos en Holanda las dejamos morir de aburrimiento hasta que desaparecen.
Eso que ha hecho Holanda y Gran Bretaña se podría hacer en muchas comarcas del país, en base a los endemismos, principalmente en zonas de montaña, pero no solo en ellas. 

Como digo, considero que *ES PERFECTAMENTE COMPATIBLE EL DESARROLLO ECONÓMICO CON LA PROTECCIÓN DEL MEDIO AMBIENTE.*

Lo peor es que luego escuchamos a políticos hablar de desarrollo sostenible mientras nos cuelan estaciones de sky, autovias y urbanizaciones por todos lados.


----------



## belem (29 Jul 2010 às 17:46)

duero disse:


> Si o loureiro é o Prunus lusitanica, pode ben ser certo. Eu acho que o prunus lusitanica é o menos "laurisilvico" da tuda a laurisilva.
> Como eu disse, ha prunus lusitanica en un área do meu val, onde as fotos do topic da Serra de Ancares, en esse val de montanha, mais nao onde as fotos.
> Os Prunus lusitanica fican ao inicio do val a 800 metros de altitude mais en zona moito protegida dos frios. Penso que é a única especie "laurisilvica" que ainda temos no val, as outras nao existen, de seguro elas morreram cando o clima tornouse mais frio.
> 
> Acredito que de tudas as especies da laurislva o loureiro é o mais resistente ao frio e a condiçoes climáticas diferentes.



A pergunta era dirigido ao Frederico e penso que ele estava a referir-se ao Laurus nobilis.
Se o número de espécies macaronésicas for demasiado baixo, dificilmente se pode associar a região a uma Laurissilva propriamente dita. Será antes um pequeno vestígio remanescente.


----------



## frederico (30 Jul 2010 às 14:35)

Isso de Tomar vi no Biosfera, se bem me recordo foi dito pelo Eng. Domingos Patacho da Quercus. Por acaso conheço-o pessoalmente do Tejo Internacional, mas perdi o contacto, já lá vão uns anos.


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2010 às 17:59)

Ainda na semana passada, estive na floresta de laurissilva de Sintra e posso dizer que estas últimas chuvadas têm ajudado muito na renovação da floresta.


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2012 às 13:14)

Vou referir apenas algumas espécies mais frequentes, de 2 zonas do sul da Estremadura, e depois incluir um resumo de outras 2 zonas.
A zona mais quente das primeiras 2, deverá ser a de Queluz, havendo uma transição para um piso bîoclimático, mais fresco e húmido na Serra da Carregueira.
Resta comparar zonas bioclimáticas, ainda mais extremas, de Leste a Oeste e em altitude ( por exemplo, zona de Lisboa e Serra de Sintra). Queluz e Carregueira, ficam a meio termo.


Algumas associações pré-climácicas que conheço da Serra da Carregueira:

Zonas baixas e/ou vertentes umbrias: Carvalho cerquinho ( predominante em vertentes umbrias), sobreiro ( pequenos a médios, em porte), freixo, carrasco ( arbustivo), folhado, loureiro (arbustivo), medronheiro, hera, madressilva, murta, etc...

Zonas baixas ou altas e/ou soalheiras: zambujeiro, pinheiro-manso ( tamanho médio e com pouca expressão), pinheiro-bravo ( tamanho médio e de maior expressão ( provavelmente plantado), carrasco, sobreiro ( arbóreos, mas pequenos e raros), tojos, etc...

Encontrei uns 5 ou 6 exemplares de Quercus faginea em estádio climático, mas a crescer de forma dispersa. Apenas 1 associação foi encontrada, mas com pouca expressão (a nível de área coberta).

Carvalhais encontrados, até ao momento, com alguma complexidade florística: 2.

Não se pode falar em laurissilva, mas podia estar mais longe de o ser ( pelo menos na tendência bioclimática).


Matinha de Queluz:

Associação quase climácica/climácica:

Sobreiros relativamente frequentes com porte climácico ( em associação, sem ser dispersos), carrascos com porte arbóreo e climácico, medronheiro ( com alguns exemplares com porte climácico), pinheiro-manso ( porte climácico) mas apenas com alguns exemplares isolados, apenas 1 pinheiro-bravo encontrado ( porte climácico), aderno ( não vi nenhuma árvore, só arbustos), folhado ( arbustivos e em expansão), loureiro ( arbustivo), madressilva, pervinca e hera. 
Resumidamente, houve acção humana, nesta floresta, mas foi muito esporádica. Historicamente, sabe-se que esta floresta, já existe há centenas de anos. O carvalho-cerquinho, terá existido nesta floresta? Haveriam adernos com porte arbóreo e folhados de grandes dimensões?

De referir a expansão muito inapropriada de pitosporos. 

Sobre Sintra, vamos até andares bioclimáticos superiores, com o aparecimento do carvalho-negral, do carvalho-alvarinho e até do azevinho entre outros e localmente existem até formações mais laurissilvicas.
Em zonas baixas, encontramos sobreiros e em zonas altas também ( mas de pequenas dimensões).


Sobre a zona de Lisboa ( muito mais quente e seca): vou mencionar um bosque de carvalho-cerquinho ( com um ou outro exemplar de porte climácico), perto do Keil do Amaral, de um sobreiral no mesmo local ( com algumas azinheiras e carrascos) e de outro núcleo de sobreiros ( alguns com porte climácico, tendo em conta os solos onde crescem), perto da sede do Parque. Estes núcleos, são provavelmente alguns únicos que restam da floresta que existia na zona de Lisboa, mesmo antes da Serra de Monsanto, ser usada para a agricultura ( séculos atrás).
Também existem alguns zambujeiros com porte climácico, de forma algo dispersa ou por vezes em pequenos núcleos associados.
São encontradas associações arbustivas ( ainda) de medronheiros, folhados e adernos. Não vou referir os pinheiros-mansos/bravos/alepo, os carvalhos-negrais e alvarinhos, que foram plantados, pelo Homem, embora, alguns até já tenham existido no local, de forma espontânea.

Também é de notar, a presença de mais variedades florestais, mas com pouca expressão.

O extremo mais árido, do Sul da  Estremadura, existe numa zona com clima Bsk, segundo Koppen-Geiger, para o Cabo Raso, em que a vegetação estépica, tem maior expressão.

O extremo mais húmido para esta mesma zona, surge nos cumes mais altos e enevoados da Serra de Sintra. Da estepe, ao bosque húmido, a distância, é de poucos kms ( 2-10 kms)?

A zona mais quente de todo o sul da Estremadura, é a zona baixa de Lisboa ( mesmo antes do Homem chegar a viver aqui), apenas representada por um bosquete de sobreiros e zambujeiros ( contudo a mais de 100 metros de altitude). A zona mais fria, fica nos cumes mais altos de Sintra e nas vertentes umbrias desta zona.


Do zambujal «termomediterrânico» ao carvalhal eurossiberiano, estes são os extremos de uma paleta de variações florestais, encontrada numa linha de 30 kms.


----------



## chicoria (27 Jan 2012 às 12:57)

duero disse:


> Un ejemplar femenino de tejo puede tener unas 20.000 semillas perfectamente. Mediante un sistema de redecillas entre árboles en la época de otoño, recoger la mayor cantidad de ellas. Si suponemos que existen 50 ejemplares femeninos tendríamos 1 millón de semillas, con apañar la mitad es suficiente. 500.000 semillas. Se las damos a las gallinas y las recogemos.



Ola viva. Peço desculpa estar a ressuscitar este post que ja tem barbas. Mas queria perguntar o seguinte: as galinhas não morrem se comerem bagas de teixo? E que cavalos, vacas, humanos, ovelhas, etc da-lhes logo o badagaio! Gostava de plantar uns teixos e azevinhos e nunca consegui propagar por estaca.


----------



## Bergidum (27 Jan 2012 às 19:58)

Los frutos de teixo se pueden comer, pues lo que es venenoso es el interior, que no llega a ser digerido. El arilo rojo está dulce y sabroso.De hecho son los pájaros los que diseminan la mayor cantidad de plantas de teixo.
Las hojas son venenosas para algunos animales (caballos,...) pero las vacas las pueden comer en pequeña cantidad.
En Portugal quedan muy pocos silvestres, solo en Geres (bastantes), unos pocos na Serra da Estrela e 3 !!! ejemplares nas Açores...(Ilha do Pico)


----------



## chicoria (27 Jan 2012 às 20:42)

Ola, si eso ya lo sé apeser de qué nunca hé probado el fruto rojo. Pero las semillas son muy toxicas también, quando son masticadas... fijo que a los pajaros no les pasa nada de nada? E pués eso, porque no les pueden masticar ou que las toxinas no les hacén daño?


----------



## Bergidum (28 Jan 2012 às 21:20)

Supongo que las tragan enteras, y los ácidos del estómago van preparándolas para germinar. Si no pasan por los pájaros pueden tardar años en germinar.
De todas formas los teixos salen muy bien de estaca: coge ramillas del tronco, sin cortarlas, arrancándolas, de unos 20 cm. Quítales las hojas a los 15 cm inferiores y las entierras, manteniéndolas húmedas, enraizarán muchas de ellas, pero hay que ser pacientes.


----------



## belem (28 Jan 2012 às 21:42)

Bergidum disse:


> Supongo que las tragan enteras, y los ácidos del estómago van preparándolas para germinar. Si no pasan por los pájaros pueden tardar años en germinar.
> De todas formas los teixos salen muy bien de estaca: coge ramillas del tronco, sin cortarlas, arrancándolas, de unos 20 cm. Quítales las hojas a los 15 cm inferiores y las entierras, manteniéndolas húmedas, enraizarán muchas de ellas, pero hay que ser pacientes.




Sí, los urogallos, por ejemplo, me parece que gustan mucho de los frutos del teixo.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Jan 2012 às 22:01)

Vi há uns tempos atrás, um programa na tv, acerca de sementes de árvores. Para semear teixos, há que colher as bagas e preparar um caixa com tampa, uma camada de areia, outra de turfa, colocam-se as bagas, e cobre-se novamente com areia. De seguida fecha-se a tampa e armazena-se na arca frigorífica durante 4 meses. Depois tira-se a caixa e deixa-se ficar à temperatura ambiente o resto do ano. Repete-se tudo novamente no próximo ano, com mais 4 meses na arca frigorífica. Ao fim de 2 anos, as sementes estão prontas a ser semeadas. 

Falou-se também na forma mais eficiente de conservar as bolotas de sobreiro ou azinheira. Apanhar as bolotas de deita-las num balde de água, deitar fora as que flutuam (já não têm suficiente humidade para germinar). De seguida guardar numa caixa de areia com turfa e novamente areia, fechar à temperatura ambiente, e abrir no mês/dia em que se devem semear.


----------



## chicoria (29 Jan 2012 às 09:49)

Urogallos?? Nem conhecia vejam là! 

Epa eu conheço isso tudo, ja tentei de estaca durante varios anos mas tudo o que vi foi as folhas amarelarem de dia para dia e nunca pegaram. 
Também conheço a técnica da estratificação (alternância de camadas de areia etc) mas o problema é que não me apetece propriamente ter de esperar 2 anitos para ter uns brotos!! 
Talvez seja possivel uma pessoa vomitar (estou a falar a sério!!!) e deixar as sementes dentro do vomito durante uns dias para os acidos do estomago atacarem a casca, assim emula-se o processo normal dentro do sistema digestivo dos passaros. Na semana passada vi uma exposição sobre as macieiras selvagens no Cazaquistão (Malus sieversii) que são pelos vistos as antepassadas de todas as maçãs cultivadas no mundo inteiro e foram seleccionadas ao longo de séculos por ursos frugiveros daquela região que escolhiam os frutos mais doces e carnudos. As sementes nascem a partir da caca dos ursos, em condições normais parece que as pevides de maçã não germinam bem sem serem corroidas por acidos digestivos.
De resto espero que seja mesmo verdade que os passaros não lhes acontece nada com os grãos de teixo, pelo que sei os papos podem triturar grãos muito duros!!


----------



## Bergidum (29 Jan 2012 às 14:30)

belem disse:


> Sí, los urogallos, por ejemplo, me parece que gustan mucho de los frutos del teixo.



Efectivamente. E os maiores consumidores de bagas de teixo son os túrdidos(mirlo, zorzal,...género _Turdus_.) Son eles os que diseminan polo bosque as sementes abonadas...


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2012 às 16:02)

Também há macieiras silvestres na P. Ibérica, mas realmente não sei nada sobre as variedades que foram domesticadas. Tenho que ler mais sobre o assunto, ainda que me parecesse ter lido há uns tempos, que a variedade selvagem da Europa, não teve grande influência na maior parte das maçãs domésticas actuais.


----------



## chicoria (29 Jan 2012 às 19:25)

Referes-te ao Malus sylvestris  e sim ficou demonstrado recentemente que não tem que ver com as macieiras domesticadas.

Se tiveres oportunidade lê sobre a historia do Malus sieversii, vale mesmo a pena, é uma historia fantastica  e ainda por cima é um tema de actualidade!


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2012 às 17:10)

chicoria disse:


> Referes-te ao Malus sylvestris  e sim ficou demonstrado recentemente que não tem que ver com as macieiras domesticadas.
> 
> Se tiveres oportunidade lê sobre a historia do Malus sieversii, vale mesmo a pena, é uma historia fantastica  e ainda por cima é um tema de actualidade!



Ok, vou dar uma olhada.
Obrigado.


----------



## chicoria (4 Fev 2012 às 18:55)

na boa. ontem vi um documentario passado no arte, muito bom.


----------



## belem (20 Jun 2013 às 15:37)

No terreno de Óbidos já comecei a plantar algumas espécies que existiram na área antes das desflorestações maciças.
Sobretudo espécies da laurissilva, pois esta região (assim como outras zonas da Estremadura) é conhecida por ter servido de refúgio climático para florestas de loureiros (e a espécies associadas) durante a Idade do Gelo.
Hoje, este tipo de floresta já estaria a expandir-se desde os seus locais de abrigo glaciário, sobretudo durante os períodos mais húmidos e amenos (em que uma boa vegetação arbustiva conseguia proteger as árvores jovens de desidratação) sobretudo nos vales mais abrigados. 
Mas também se vão cultivar espécies de zonas temperadas húmidas que existiram na região (como aveleiras, azevinhos, carvalhos-roble e tílias, por exemplo) que existiam em zonas mais frescas e húmidas e mediterrânicas (como a oliveira silvestre (zambujeiro), que permaneceu aqui, mesmo na fase mais fria do último e maior período glacial). Em montanhas pouco altas, cresciam pinheiros-silvestres, por exemplo.
Esta discrepância de tipos de vegetação, que ocorreu em zonas relativamente pouco altas da Estremadura, nos últimos 50.000 anos, demonstram como as mudanças climáticas podiam ser rápidas e como o tipo de geografia da região, permitia a subsistência de um variado puzzle florístico, mesmo se considerarmos um certo período específico. 
Conforme as condições, um ou outro tipo florestal se expandia em detrimento de outro, etc...

Fica aqui lançada a sugestão: se algum de vocês quiser naturalizar um terreno ou mesmo uma pequena área, o melhor será informar-se sobre que espécies realmente existiram na região, antes do Homem destruir a vegetação natural.
E penso que se devia optar por utilizar variedades com origem nacional, pois essas seguramente sobreviveram a diferentes períodos climáticos e pressões seletivas, que existiram na mesma zona.
Seria interessante localizar núcleos florestais em que se sabe que a sua origem é local e que as árvores utilizadas não vieram de outro lado e foram colocadas ali por humanos.
Em Sintra existe vinhático, o feto de botão, e o til (por exemplo), e ainda não se sabe se são sobreviventes da Era Glaciária ou se são reintroduções recentes, oriundas das Ilhas Macaronésicas.
Penso que o mesmo tipo de dúvidas existe, para certos núcleos de castanheiro ou videira silvestre e para tantas outras árvores ou plantas.
Acho que dada a evidente importância desta matéria (pois seria um novo património genético que seria descoberto e que está bem adaptado ao nosso país, requerendo muito menos cuidados para sua manutenção) algum estudo deveria ser feito neste sentido.
Já reparei que certos institutos, dedicam milhões ou milhares de euros a estudar coisas que só quase servem para saciar a curiosidade, mas que praticamente nenhuma utilidade têm e isto em tempo de crise acho que é uma verdadeira aberração.


PS: Interessante este tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/floresta-nativa-portuguesa-7100.html


----------

